# Estructura interna del condensador



## davichos (Sep 7, 2005)

Tengo un trabajo e mi carrera necesito averiguar la estructura interna del condensador (electrolítico, cerámico, poliester) por favor no componentes químicos solamente funcionamiento electrónico interno, funcionamiento con la corriente Alterna y Continua. Aplicación practica en los equipos electrónicos (en que equipos se los puede encontrar).

Por ultimo formas para probar su estado físico y medirlos.

Les agradecería si me pudieran dar alguna dirección en la web o algo por el estilo.  

Agradeciendo de antemano su ayuda me despido.


----------



## MaMu (Sep 7, 2005)

Aqui tienes algo...
http://electroac.com.ar/componentes.htm


----------



## davichos (Sep 7, 2005)

Gracias por la ayuda otorgada pero aun tengo 3 preguntas.

* Como puedo probar el estado físico del capacitor y medirlo.

* En que equipos electrónicos en específico los puedo encontrar.

* Y en esta ultima por favor no me llamen ignorante si con esta pregunta los demuestro....., los capacitores funcionan con la corriente Alterna o Continua. O funciona con ambos y en que casos.

Como siempre gracias de antemano por la ayudita.


----------



## MaMu (Sep 7, 2005)

1) Puedes utilizar la función de búsqueda del foro, ya que para probar el estado y medir el capacitor, puede encontrar la respuesta, en la documentación de Prueba de componentes :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/prueba-componentes-electronicos-pasivos-12/

2) En cualquier circuito electrico o electronico que maneja capacidad. En electronica, en cualquier circuito de corriente continua. En alterna, generalmente para corregir factor de potencia (puedes buscar este ultimo punto, para determinar el valor del capacitor a usarse)

3) Funcionan en corriente alterna y corriente continua. Para los casos del punto 2).


----------



## davichos (Sep 7, 2005)

Solo para aquellos que me tengan paciensia.
Estuve navegando todo este tiempo y no puedo encontrar:

* La estructrura interna de los condensadores (electrolíticos, cerámicos y de poliester), por separado.

 Muchas gracias por todo. 
Este foro si que funciona.


----------



## Marcelo (Sep 7, 2005)

Saludos Davichos,

Hay mucha información, el problema que la mayoría está en inglés.

Ésta por ejemplo, te explica casi todo sobre condensadores:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitor

aquí hay otras (en algunas de ellas están las estructuras por tipo):

http://www.angelfire.com/ab6/userper/caps.htm

http://www.faradnet.com/deeley/book_toc.htm

http://chemistry.beloit.edu/Chip/pages/capac_.html

http://www.capacitors.com/picking_capacitors/pickcap.htm#ceramic  una con modos de probar algunos tipos.

http://users.telenet.be/educypedia/electronics/capacitorstypes.htm Bájate las presentaciones, están bien. 

Saludos.

Marcelo


----------



## davichos (Sep 12, 2005)

Solo me falta una estructura interna:

* Estructura interna de un condensrdor o capacitor ceramico.

Solo esto mas Gracias.

Gracias a todos los q me ayudaron.


----------



## SystemControl (Sep 12, 2005)

Mira a ver si esa te viene bien  http://www.monografias.com/trabajos7/case/case.shtml

Un Saludo


----------



## davichos (Sep 20, 2005)

Gracias por todo.


----------

